# more memory



## john_edwards (Dec 6, 2010)

For those with Macs here is a good deal on memory upgrades (just went from 4-16 GB, woopie)

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/MISC/8566DDR3S8GP/


Not affiliated and if this doesn't belong here please move
John


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks John!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 7, 2010)

I use OWC memory modules and have had no issues at all with them in the past or now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 7, 2010)

Agreed, I've always been happy with OWC too, so a very good tip.  I'm just going to shuffle it over into Equipment Talk now.


----------

